# how to re label over tagless t-shirts



## ninetogo (Sep 3, 2006)

Hi everyone,

my question is this...I finally found the t-shirts I want to use but they are tagless t-shirts, how could I re-label these?? Any suggestions?


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

That makes it even easier. You dont even have to remove the old label. Just sew your label in.


----------



## Labels (Jun 20, 2006)

Yes , just sewyour label in, right at the collar seam !!


----------



## ninetogo (Sep 3, 2006)

Im sorry I guess I wasn't clear the t-shirts do have the brand name label but its the tagless kind, printed or ironed on the t-shirts! Sorry for the confusion.
So what can I do about that I can't just unse, is there a way to unglue??

Thanks


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

So what is it? Printing on the shirt, or a patch or what? You say that it is glued on? could you post a picture. 

If it is printed or transfered on the shirt, there probably isnt anything you can do about it, other than sew a patch on top of it, or put an opaque heat transfer ontop of it.

If its a patch or something like that, you might be able to get it off.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I assume we're talking about something like Hanes "tagless" (kind of misleading), and yeah... they're pretty much not worth using for re-sellers in my opinion.


----------



## Import (Aug 13, 2006)

How big is the printed area? Could you cover it with an extra-large sew in label? You know, make a "feature" out of the label, you do see quite a few garments where the label sewing shows on the outside. Does that make sense? I am talking about when you see a sewn square on the back of a shirt...


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

ninetogo said:


> my question is this...I finally found the t-shirts I want to use but they are tagless t-shirts, how could I re-label these?? Any suggestions?


What brand are they? If they have a "tagless" shirt, they are sure to have a "tagged" version, which you can have relabeled. Might be easier than trying to cover up one of those big printed-on-the-fabric labels.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Import said:


> Could you cover it with an extra-large sew in label? You know, make a "feature" out of the label


It's a good idea, but the biggest problem with "tagless" shirts is that the tag print is sometimes visible through the back of the shirt (and unlike some contrast stitching it doesn't look funky ).


----------



## ninetogo (Sep 3, 2006)

Well it sounds like this would be to much of a hassle.

I was considering just buying iron on clothes labels for now which would cover the name brand only and leaving the size and other info intact ,but it might not work, dont know how well they work.

It sounded good because I was going to be able to buy a small amount of maternity t-shirts to start off without having to invest that much money(maternity t-shirts are expensive!), this would be my test.

But thank you all for your input.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I've used Hanes "tagless" tees which have a printed label right on the garment (not a sewn in woven label) and relabeled with my own company label.

It's not perfect, but it gets the point across  

My point is not to pretend I made the garment, my point is to add my brand to the garment. If the customer (in the demographic I sell to) sees that it's a Hanes t-shirt, it doesn't hurt my brand at all. It actually helps, since Hanes is a name associated with a good quality t-shirt (again, in the market I sell to )


----------



## ninetogo (Sep 3, 2006)

hi rodney,

how did you re-label the tagless t-shirt? I was planning on using an iron on label just big enough to cover the name and leave all the other info intact like the size and other info but the person I contacted regarding these labels said that iron on labels normally adhere best when its ironed directly on the fabric so I am going to test one and see how it goes.

thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> how did you re-label the tagless t-shirt?


I just had a woven label sewn into the neckline. The hanes information is still printed there if you lift the woven label.

I probably won't use the hanes tagless anymore though. I prefer just using a t-shirt brand with a separate size tag (Separate from the manufacturer brand tag) And just having the brand tag removed and replaced with my label (which I do with the Hanes Beefy tees, Bella tees, AmericanApparel, AlternativeApparel, etc).


----------



## elaine (Oct 21, 2006)

Hi there,

Would you mind sharing these maternity tee's, brand??? I am looking and it sound like these are reasonable. Thanks!


----------

